# Electric Green Tiger Barb?



## SusanB (Aug 24, 2012)

Has anyone ever heard of such an animal? I am picking up 7 Tiger barbs from the LFS tomorrow and they said they were going to be getting in Electric Green Tiger Barbs. Are these hybrids of some sort or have they been dyed? If they have been dyed I certainly don't want them. 

I tried googling them but came up with nothing; while I was at the store she pulled on up on the net for me but I can't find them for the life of me.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Did you google image green tiger barb?
I've never heard of "Electric" green barbs. I'd be curious to see what they end up getting for stock. They probably just mean standard green tiger barbs. I've got them in my community tank.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

they sound dyed to me.could be wrong.
my tigers used to be a dark mossy green....meh....i miss them


----------



## SusanB (Aug 24, 2012)

Romad said:


> Did you google image green tiger barb?
> I've never heard of "Electric" green barbs. I'd be curious to see what they end up getting for stock. They probably just mean standard green tiger barbs. I've got them in my community tank.


They already have the standard green tiger barb which I do have one of. She showed me a picture on the internet which of course I can't find again, it looked like an albino tiger barb that was neon green but the stripes were still visible. They are getting them in this afternoon so I will try to get a picture of them. 

I don't know if they are like the glow light danios or if they have been dyed. If they are not dyed then I may get one.


----------



## SusanB (Aug 24, 2012)

I did a little more research, it is apparently a glofish like the danios that have had the fluorescent gene added.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

The exact species of the common aquarium Tiger Barb is something we still are not sure about, as there are five wild species sharing very similar markings. But the aquarium fish has been commercially bred for decades, and actually been weakened through the process. Along the way, colour variants have been selectively bred, including the albino, golden and green forms. I have not heard of an "electric" green, but would caution you just in case.

Sadly, the TB has also been subjected to the use of injected dyes. The above mentioned variants were not obtained this way, they were selectively bred. But this "electric" form may well be injected. All such fish should never be purchased by any serious aquarist. There is only one way to stop this cruelty, and that is by not supporting it financially. Also, any store that carries such fish should be told that you object. Nothing will change otherwise.

I am not saying the fish you saw are such; just a caution they might be. You mentioned a similarity to the Glofish. This is another fish that should not be purchased for similar reasons; it is banned in Europe and the UK.


----------



## SusanB (Aug 24, 2012)

After doing more research, the Electric Green Tiger Barb is indeed a glofish. The Nautilus Marine Wholesalers site has a picture of it; the more I look at it the creepier I think it is. Of course according to the glofish website, there is nothing harmful to the genetically engineered fish. The glofish websited does not mention the electric green tiger barb yet and the few sites I have seen that do mention it state that it is brand new, introduced a few weeks ago.


----------



## Stoke88 (Nov 14, 2011)

Im all for the next best thing in the aquarium world but this dyeing of fish thing is starting to really bother me. Why does someone feel the need to add a dye to a perfectly good species? The glo fish didnt bother me as much but i can just see this getting out of hand and before you know it there will be a glo fish of every species...


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

the trouble is that there will always be people that will buy them,
either because they don't know,or they think they're cool.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

How sad  I would never buy one.


----------

